# Philips D605 cordless phone doesn't complete calls



## Lena68 (Aug 7, 2014)

Hello Tech Support Guy,

I have a Philips D605 cordless phone that is acting strange. I dial a number, I hear the number 'beeping' as it always does, but the call doesn't 'go through'. Silence. I checked the different wires and it looks good. I wonder if I hit a button that turned off dialing but that seems strange...

This phone is on a computer line I believe.

Any help is appreciated! 

Many Thanks

Lenore


----------

